# Boss vs. Hiniker



## iowacountryboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm looking into buying a plow this spring and then sub for someone next winter. Been looking at the Boss Power-V 8'2" blade and the Hiniker V-Plow 8.5' blade. Pretty much all the same options on each of them and they are about the same price. 

Questions: Anyone had any big problems with these plows? Which one has a better (easier to use) mount system? Is there any special treatment either if them needs other than routine maintenance?(of course i don't plan on being stupid)

I have a 92 Chevy K2500HD 6.5L Turbo Diesel that I plan on putting the plow on. It had a strait blade plow on it when I bought it but had to sell it since money was an issue then. 

thanks in advance


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

Both are very good plows. You should not have problems with either of them. Base your decision on the dealer for the two brands, whoever is colser or better to deal with. If you dealer sells both brands then you'll just have to choose wich you like. It's kind of like a Ford vs Chevy thing.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Boss makes a good product that is tested and true. I've never used the Hiniker, and while I tend to agree dealer support is important, with a snow plow I think Boss is the way to go for 2 other reasons:
1. The Boss name is worth more at resale of the truck and/or plow,
2. Boss is so common that you can get a fair amount of parts for them at auto parts stores.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

dealer servce and support is more important then barnd.
I chose Boss\
where in Iowa are you?


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

Boss is a great plow, but I don't think you are giving Hiniker it's due credit. I live in southern MN, and the plant that mfgs Hiniker is less than 50 mi. form me. They are very durable. They are the easiest and quickest to hook up. They have the trip edge on their v-plows, Boss does not.
In my area a Hiniker will bring just as much if not more than a Boss on trade in value. The only down fall is you can not get much for parts form places like Central Parts Wharehouse and such. They are very protective of their dealers.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*can't go wrong*

They are both great plows. The dealer and available service as stated is very important. We switched to Boss Plows this year and so far so good. They mount so easy.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I have run both and cant really say one is better than the other. Be sure to get the smart cylinders or lock cylinders. 
In my part of the Midwest Hinikers will bring more than a Boss and dealers are easier to come by. Get which ever plow you can get cheaper and with the closest dealer preferable a dealer that is open 24hrs during storms. Your dealer could be next door but if they arent open when you need a part they are useless.


----------



## jwsland (Dec 13, 2010)

Never used Hiniker. But I'll add that my boss has been tough as nails for the last 6 years and been on 3 of my trucks without a single issue, also been in an accident with a telephone pole at 35mph only needing new marker light and slight sledge persuasion. Thumbs Up


----------



## iowacountryboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I live in the country north of Waterloo. Hiniker/Western is the closest dealer to me but there is a dealer for Boss in Waterloo as well. Haven't talked to anybody yet so don't know how service compares.

Thanks everyone for all the replys.

p.s. jswland..was it the ford or the plow that needed a new light? lol


----------



## jwsland (Dec 13, 2010)

iowacountryboy;1204437 said:


> p.s. jswland..was it the ford or the plow that needed a new light? lol


The plow marker. The truck slid sideways and the point of impact was inbetween the front bumper and the back of the plow, headlight still worked. Hit hard enough to bounce off the light pole and we kept plowing that day. Female driver I'll add too. I said "slow down" 10 times, appearantly it wasn't getting through  Just like me not listening to everyone telling me not to drink and drive, the reason she was driving the truck for me in the first place.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

iowacountryboy;1204437 said:


> I live in the country north of Waterloo. Hiniker/Western is the closest dealer to me but there is a dealer for Boss in Waterloo as well. Haven't talked to anybody yet so don't know how service compares.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the replys.
> 
> p.s. jswland..was it the ford or the plow that needed a new light? lol


Give Larry Elwood Construction a call...they are in Mason City and gave me the best price for my new Boss


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Boss !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have never eaven sean a Hiniker but, I know that Boss makes a realy reliable and rugged plow. You should go with The Boss IMO.


----------

